# Possible Nexus theme port to Stevespear426's build?



## whogivsachit (Jan 14, 2012)

I came across this theme on the Nexus theme forum and was wondering if it would be possible to port and use with Stevespear426's AOKP fassy milestone 3 and build 22 project?

http://rootzwiki.com...out-Alpha-.005-

http://rootzwiki.com...p?/topic/17423- 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

It just swaps the framework.apk and the systemui.apk so I'm just going to do a nandroid and try it

I had one kinda work but it will add onscreen buttons, but now I'm boot looped so maybe not a good idea.


----------

